
A leaked look at Facebook’s influencer search engine for advertisers - AiaMD13
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/18/facebook-creator-search/
======
marban
This human ad cattle factory powered by Facebook is yet another scary, sad and
unethical epitomization of the modern web.

